# RAF Calveley



## RichCooper (Sep 18, 2016)

What remains here is pretty much either flooded or full of farm clutter  nice walk around though but farmer permission is needed as the bloke is pretty touchy about people wandering around.

In December 1940, it was decided to build an airfield near the village of Wardle, Cheshire, north-west of Nantwich, as one of a number of airfields intended to boost the fighter defence of Merseyside.
The airfield was built by Peter Lind Ltd in 1941–1942, and had three concrete runways of between 1,100 yards (1,000 m) and 1,400 yards (1,300 m).[5]
By the time the airfield was complete, the need for fighter defences for the North-West of England had declined, so it was decided to use it for training, with the station opening as a Relief Landing Ground
for No. 5 Service Training Flying School (SFTS) based at RAF Ternhill in Shropshire on 14 March 1942.[6] 5 STFS was renamed No. 5 (Pilot) Advanced Flying Unit ((P)AFU) on 13 April 1942, continuing operations
both from Ternhill and its satellites, including Calverley, which was the only one of Ternhill's satellites to have hard runways


RAF CALVELEY (1) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (2) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (3) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (8) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (9) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (11) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (15) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (16) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (18) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (19) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (21) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (27) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


RAF CALVELEY (29) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E06808 (6) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E06808 (7) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E06808 (16) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E02029 (2) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E02029 (6) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E11222 by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E27843 (3) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E32715 (5) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E32716 (3) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E32716 (1) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


E10332 (2) by Rich Cooper 2012, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Sep 18, 2016)

I bet you enjoyed that mooch Rich, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2016)

Seagull trenches and defended pens, very nice!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

Belting report Rich.I think the last image is an absolute stunner!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2016)

Great variety of RAF buildings there. LOving that one Rich.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 18, 2016)

Very cool report RichCooper


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 18, 2016)

Seagulls,stantons and a firing range,you must have been in heaven......cheers Rich.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 18, 2016)

I agree with flyboys90, I also like the last shot. I just looked at a thread on another forum that there was two harriers had a mid-air crash over this airfield. Unfortunately both Flight Lieutenants died. The buildings have lasted well, shame that the farmer is abusing them by filling them up with farm related debris.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 18, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The buildings have lasted well, shame that the farmer is abusing them by filling them up with farm related debris.



Much of the land acquired by the MOD in the North West was done so on the proviso that the land, plus any structures built there-on, would be returned to the landowners at war's end, there being no cash compensation/rental payments made. The original landowner did his bit, the MOD got their airfield and now the present landowner is making good use of the structures - I see nothing wrong in that. In my lifetime I have seen many unused WW2 period buildings slowly decay and then be demolished, so the fact that use was/is being made of them is probably one of the main reasons we can still wander around this site now.

Very nice set here Rich, apart from the vegetation it looks much as it did in the late 60's - apart from the encroaching 'modern world'.


----------



## RichCooper (Sep 18, 2016)

He did say the future wasnt looking too good for the tower area


----------



## druid (Sep 18, 2016)

Note the WWII square mesh tracking used as fences near the latrine block, tower and the side of the 25 yard range.

The Romney huts at Calveley always looked like the next thing to fall down. Not walked over there for a couple of years.....have they gone Rich?

The landowner was paid for the removal of the buildings...but like most farmers pocketed the money and used the buildings.
Amazing how well these temporary structures last, even without maintenance.


----------



## RichCooper (Sep 19, 2016)

druid said:


> Note the WWII square mesh tracking used as fences near the latrine block, tower and the side of the 25 yard range.
> 
> The Romney huts at Calveley always looked like the next thing to fall down. Not walked over there for a couple of years.....have they gone Rich?
> 
> ...



Didnt see em so they must have


----------



## Danster82 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Rich,

I have just started a facebook community page for RAF Calveley and was just wondering if you could give it a heads-up to anyone you may think would be interested in contributing, stories & pictures etc.I spent quite a few childhood years playing on this disused paradise and I just feel it, like many others, deserves a memorial of some sort. 

The link is: https://www.facebook.com/RAF.Calveley

Huge thanks!

Dan


----------



## RichCooper (Nov 5, 2016)

Danster82 said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> I have just started a facebook community page for RAF Calveley and was just wondering if you could give it a heads-up to anyone you may think would be interested in contributing, stories & pictures etc.I spent quite a few childhood years playing on this disused paradise and I just feel it, like many others, deserves a memorial of some sort.
> 
> ...



Will do mate


----------



## druid (Nov 5, 2016)

Danster82 said:


> .... it, like many others, deserves a memorial of some sort.



There is a memorial in Wettenhall church to the two harrier pilots (FL James Downey and FL John Roberts) who died during a mock attack on Calveley airfield in 1976.
It was the main topic of conversation in school the following day and several of the local papers had articles and photos later in the week.


----------



## Malenis (Nov 9, 2016)

Love the building with the balcony! Fab set, thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

love the last shot cows just chillin


----------

